# Cheating slag



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Mate's just been round, and been telling me how he found out today that his missus has been cheating on him. They were engaged, and due to be married in 2006. Stupid slag. Why the f#ck do you get engaged if you're gonna go off and do that sort of thing? :evil: :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't you feel at all......ah nm :wink:

But...engagements are silly unless weddings are planned.....hate those peeps that get engaged and then say " we have no plans to get married yet" erm duh


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

better to find out now methinks. :?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

still worth a flame, what is the f*cking point, if your not f*cking happy, why get engaged in the f*cking first place, i recently had a rejection, because the girl in question didnt trust me, turned out she had met someone on a business course a few later and he had been her dying gran she needed to see in sunderland!


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!


Anyone care to translate this into English?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

jampott said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!
> ...


oh dear, u have past it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> ...


past (sic) what?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> ...


That reminds me I have to pass something, I'll be gone ten minutes


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

jampott said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!
> ...


I'm with you on this one, Jampott......... WHAT?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

_drivel_
suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!

_becomes_
Suppose if he wasn't giving her any, good on her!

Though quite what he had meant to "given her" I am not sure :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

scavenger said:


> _drivel_
> suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!
> 
> _becomes_
> ...


A good kick up the arse and out the door i reckon :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > _drivel_
> ...


Window surely


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Mate's just been round, and been telling me how he found out today that his missus has been cheating on him. They were engaged, and due to be married in 2006. Stupid slag. Why the f#ck do you get engaged if you're gonna go off and do that sort of thing? :evil: :evil:


Take your friend out and let him enjoy himself in your company with a few drinks, a curry, good ear and shoulder and be a loyal friend for him to take it out on .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> Don't you feel at all......ah nm :wink:
> 
> But...engagements are silly unless weddings are planned.....hate those peeps that get engaged and then say " we have no plans to get married yet" erm duh


Why ?

I love my lady but as there are circumstances that stop us from getting married soon, we simply cannot put a date on the event yet.

So why does this make you hate me :?


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

is this flame meant to be read in an eastenders accent :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this also in Eastender speak ?

"and hundereds of posts? " :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Is this also in Eastender speak ?
> 
> "and hundereds of posts? " :roll:


PMSL....... :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Mate's just been round, and been telling me how he found out today that his missus has been cheating on him. They were engaged, and due to be married in 2006. Stupid slag. Why the f#ck do you get engaged if you're gonna go off and do that sort of thing? :evil: :evil:


Does she cater for parties.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > suppose if he wasent given her any good on her!
> ...


i think it should be....

Suppose if he wasnâ€™t giving her any, then good on her!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> ...


But what if he was traditional and was saving himself for the Wedding Night ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you feel at all......ah nm :wink:
> ...


It doesn't - after all, you PLAN to get married, but can't set a date due to other circumstances.

Only piece of advice I would give is don;t slag her off too much just yet - in case she changes her mind, he takes her back and then he hates you for slagging off his bird.

I've seen it happen. Still beggars belief though and proves that engagements mean nowt.


----------

